# Steamy historical romance recommendations



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

Can you recommend some good steamy historical romances?

I've recently discovered Gaelen Foley & love her stories.


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

I remember Susan Johnson used to write some hot ones back in the day.


----------



## Teresa Morgan (Apr 26, 2011)

Sharon Page, The Club

But I'm totally biased; she's a friend.

Teresa


----------



## Sondrae Bennett (Mar 29, 2011)

I haven't read Gaelen Foley, so I'm not sure how "steamy" the writing is. 

On the most explicit end of the scale, I would highly recommend Robin Schone. Samantha Kane also has a historical erotica series that's popular. Ms. Kane's writing style wasn't for me but the story itself was interesting. 

On the tamer but still steamy end of the scale, I would recommend Lisa Kleypas, Kathleen E. Woodiwiss, Cathy Maxwell, and Samantha James.


----------



## Tess St John (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm not sure exactly how steamy you want...I read pretty tame stuff, so along with Sandrae's suggestion of Kleypas, I would suggest Stephanie Laurens and Christina Dodd.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

These are steamy romances, but not erotic romances -- that would be another list. 

All the heroines are curious about sex and embrace their own desires.

Oh, let me do one erotic romance. If you like A Little Bit Wild, Victoria Dahl also wrote this:



It's a novella and the book is referenced in one of her contemporaries as a book that heroine is writing.


----------



## chipotle (Jan 1, 2010)

Most of the historical romances by Lisa Kleypas are steamy but I think one of the steamiest was:


Tracy Anne Warren is not that well known but I picked this one up because it received a RITA nomination and I thought it was pretty darn steamy:


There will always be controversy about whether this deserves to be number one in the AAR Poll Results of the Best 100 Romances of All time but this book is certainly steamy, starting with the infamous glove scene:


Lord Ian may be crazy but he also can create a lot of steam :


----------



## Tamara Rose Blodgett (Apr 1, 2011)

If you have not already you MUST read the Outlander series by Diana Gabaldon~! Fan-tas-tic! Well-researched in a way I rarely see and a birds-eye view into early Scotland...wonderful!


----------



## Tess St John (Feb 1, 2011)

I HAVE to read the Outlander! Too many people have suggested that book!


----------



## Teresa Morgan (Apr 26, 2011)

Tess St John said:


> I HAVE to read the Outlander! Too many people have suggested that book!


Yes, yes you do.

Teresa


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

I agree with all of the above recommendations. If your looking for a good romp, rather than a more serious HR (aka Outlander books) then how about Stephanie Laurens? I get the impression she's a bit out of fashion now, but her Cynster series are awesome. 
Gaelen Foley is pretty steamy...also try Mary Balogh, and two really good ones are Midnight Pleasures and Potent Pleasures by Eloisa James, these two reduced me to tears through the emotion of some of the writing.
Happy reading!
Grace x


----------



## Sondrae Bennett (Mar 29, 2011)

Grace Elliot said:


> I agree with all of the above recommendations. If your looking for a good romp, rather than a more serious HR (aka Outlander books) then how about Stephanie Laurens? I get the impression she's a bit out of fashion now, but her Cynster series are awesome.
> Gaelen Foley is pretty steamy...also try Mary Balogh, and two really good ones are Midnight Pleasures and Potent Pleasures by Eloisa James, these two reduced me to tears through the emotion of some of the writing.
> Happy reading!
> Grace x


Ooo, I second Stephanie Laurens Cynster series. Those are some of my favorite books. I was never a huge fan of Mary Balogh, but one of her books made it onto my keeper shelf, Simply Sinful.

Suddenly You by Lisa Kleypas was fantastic but, in my opinion, the steamest of hers would have to be
 or


----------



## Tess St John (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes, Stephanie Lauren's Cynster series--loved it!

And I also agree with Worth Any Price and Lady Sophia's Lover!


----------



## NancyHerkness (Aug 1, 2012)

I just discovered Victoria Dahl's historicals which I think have hot sex scenes. Not erotica but slightly edgy, and definitely steamy. Her heros and heroines always have dark, interesting back stories too. My personal favorite is:


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

Tamara Rose Blodgett said:


> If you have not already you MUST read the Outlander series by Diana Gabaldon~! Fan-tas-tic! Well-researched in a way I rarely see and a birds-eye view into early Scotland...wonderful!


Outlander is a damn good read, but I wouldnt say it falls into the steamy category ( sorry, they dont call me 'pedantic' at work for nothing!) 
Gaelen Foley - Prince Charming - definately steamy. 
Stephanie Laurens - mostly steamy apart from the odd dud book in her later works. 
For steamy that stops short of erotic, I've recently discovered Tessa Dare - love her writing style. 
Also 'Potent Pleasures' and 'Midnight Pleasures' (Eloisa James?) - have their moments.

Now, I'm going back to mine this thread for delicious holiday reading ideas - thanks everyone.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Ohhhh, that is my kind of thread. Historical romance is my favorite genre to read and I do prefer there to be some steam. But I don't mark what I read usually with what heat level it was. So I'll have to think about this

Elizabeth Hoyt is very good and steamy. The Prince trilogy is how I started her. Lisa Kleypas, another one that knows how to do it. 

Christina Dodd - That scandalous evening.

Susan Johnson has got some steam. Blaze, the first in a series. Connie Brockway Roses trilogy. 

Lisa Kleypas - Suddenly you, hubba hubba, loved this one.  

Carolyn Jewel - Scandal. One of the most sensual scenes I have read. That is how I marked it in my notes  . Its been a while, I might have to re read this one.  

That is all I got on the top of my head. You can also go to All About Romance. likesbooks.com. All the books that have been reviewed get a heat rating. You can go to power search and search for grade, heat level, sub genre etc.


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

Holy Moley!    So many books to look forward to!

Downloaded a free novella the other day and low-n-behold it was erotica  .  A little too much for my ol' brain to handle.  

I think I'm up to 20+ in my TBR pile... and time to buy myself another gift card.


----------



## LilianaHart (Jun 20, 2011)

Bertrice Small and Robin Schone are two of the steamiest I can think of, and I read a lot of historical romances. Tessa Dare is also great, and so is Suzanne Enoch (very steamy). I'd put Christina Dodd and Elizabeth Hoyt in the almost steamy category, but the stories are great.


----------



## mbrussard (Aug 8, 2012)

Mr. Impossible by Loretta Chase - historical romance in Egypt, one of the best written romance novels I have read. For anyone who desperately wanted to be Rachel Weisz in "The Mummy". (That's not just me, right?) 

http://www.amazon.com/Mr-Impossible-Loretta-Chase/dp/0425201503


----------



## NancyHerkness (Aug 1, 2012)

mbrussard said:


> Mr. Impossible by Loretta Chase - historical romance in Egypt, one of the best written romance novels I have read. For anyone who desperately wanted to be Rachel Weisz in "The Mummy". (That's not just me, right?)
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Mr-Impossible-Loretta-Chase/dp/0425201503


Loretta Chase is terrific. I loved her LORD PERFECT too!


----------



## Gayle (Aug 31, 2009)

Victoria Alexander, Maya Banks, Jane Feather


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

Tamara Rose Blodgett said:


> If you have not already you MUST read the Outlander series by Diana Gabaldon~! Fan-tas-tic! Well-researched in a way I rarely see and a birds-eye view into early Scotland...wonderful!


Agreed- it's a great story - but not especially steamy.

I've just discovered Tessa Dare. I started with the Spindle Cove series which were delightfully naughty (making love under a weeping willow tree in the middle of the village green). I downloaded "One Dance with a Duke,", "Twice Tempted by a Rogue" series (which might be called the Stud Club series - well in the UK anyway) and these are way more steamy! Ms Dare is an awesome writer who doesnt sacrifice believability for spice - highly recommended if you prefer a hotter historical, verging on erotic but retaining some semblance of taste. 
Enjoy!


----------

